# TV reception



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

I am not sure if this is the right spot for this post but here goes. 
I have a winegard type aerial on the rv and have been having more and more problems getting a decent signal. 
I have tried many things and it seems to be narrowing down to the actual aerial cable between aerial and box next to tv. 
Has anyone else had similar problems and more to the point has anyone actually tried replacing the cables because I think that is where I am heading. 
What suggestions have people got for getting the new cables through from the aerial to the tv. It seems a fairly tortuous route. 
Any suggestions would be gratefully received. 

Cheers 
Mike


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Mike 

I had trouble with ours and found a bad connection at the aerial, but I'm still not convinced that the Winegard works 100% with UK TV signals, the picture is never great, so I've decided to go down the satellite route. 
Something else to try, have you checked the aerial booster is on and working, if it's not powered up there will be little or no signal.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mike
Sounds like you may have a poor connection at either end.
Try this first
1. Remove plug that goes into tv and make a new connection ensuring the outer wires are not in contact with the inner. Try tv if still no good
2.Do exactly the same at the aerial end or attach with new part of cable if it is attached to screw grommets. Try tv if still no good
3. Replace cable by attaching string securely to one end and then pull through until string appears. Then attach as previous.
You do not mention a tv booster?
If you have one check and re-do connections as above before you try aerial end.
Hope you understand and this helps
Steve


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Sparrow said:


> I am not sure if this is the right spot for this post but here goes.


Hi Mike

To me, this slot looks a good place for your question, one of the RVers will be along soon I hope to help you out.

Having just looked up what a Wineguard aerial is I am wondering if it may well be that the aerial is just not exactly suited to the frequencies transmitted in the UK.

http://www.winegard.com/ <<<<link to web site

Mike

p.s. edit..... you beat me this time Jim :lol: :lol:


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

You could buy some coax cable and plug one end into your ariel then the other into the tv or booster box save routing a new cable round your van first.
Found mine to be ok in about 90% of locations , but like Jim i,ve gone down the satalite route....

Cheers Mark


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for comments so far. 
Jim I have switched the booster switch on and have a little red light showing so assume it is working ok. Certainly the picture gets worse when I turn it off. 
Like you I think we will end up along the satellite trial, in fact i bought a tripod stand dish a while ago but have struggled to get it to work with an old sky digibox. 
Your other post about the Maplins briefcase dish/decoder is certainly looking very attractive right now. 

Cheers to all keep the suggestions coming. 

Regards 
mike


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

If you have decided to go down the satellite route, as Jim puts it, what do you go for, roof mounted or ground tripod type? 

If it's the roof mounted would you try and place it to replace the Winegard aerial? 

As we have yet to buy our RV I don't know what it will be fitted with, Paul (UK-RVs) new Fleetwood came fitted with a satellite system so we could be in the same situation. 

Until he returns to the UK he doesn't know if it will work here.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Mick_P said:


> If it's the roof mounted would you try and place it to replace the Winegard aerial?


Hi Mick

First choice would be an 'all singing all dancing, auto seeking press a button forget it, sit back and enjoy type'.. :lol: 
My next choice was a manual crank up Kathrene or Maxview to replace the Winegard , makes sense, can use the existing coax rather than run new and utilise the same hole in the roof. 
The Maplins 'sat in a box job' has it's attraction.. PRICE but the drawback of having to set it up every time you stop is offputing and the dish is a tad small for Spain but even just to buy it for the digi box is worth while.. soo .. I think I'll wait till I'm on the road and fit the crank up.. the jury is still out on which one :wink:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just got back from Newbury where we bought a freeview box & 15" Alba flat screen TV on a whim (to keep 2 bored kids amused) to put in our newly imported Dutchmen with a Winegard antenna....It worked a treat, best picture we've ever had in an RV on a standard Antenna.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

there is a simple way to test the function of the amplifier feed, disconnect the cable where it joins the antenna head then turn on the switch so the warning lamp is on you should have battery voltage across the end of the coax near the antenna if not remove the amplifier box and remove the coax that goes to the antenna check for battery voltage at the output to the coax you have just removed if the voltage is ok then the cable has a break in it. If you have the correct voltage at the cable end near the antenna the antenna head has probably failed normal lifespan is between 6 to ten years depending on usage. these winegard arials normally work very well on UK signals, both on normal analogue and on freeview digital,I have normal tv in the bedroom and freeview on the front tv both with excellent picture quality.when checking the voltage be careful not to short the two parts of the coax together.Happy viewing, damondunc


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Mick
the TracVision self tracking and in motion satelite system works perfect on my Revolution ,i only had to change the LNB plus no problems with the antenna running front and rer tv`s the same time


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

I have a winegard which works just fine. Can only be a problem with the coax or the amp. If switching the amp in and out changes the pic quality, then must be the coax (or connections).


----------

